# Which insulation? Photos attached of room



## homiefb (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guys,
We decided to tear down the sheetrock in one of the rooms and install insulation for hopefully some sound deadening and to be a little more energy efficient. I got some studs that are 14-15 inches apart and some that are 22-23 inches apart. Im new to insulation btw. I went to home depot and it seemed like there was 57 heinz varieties of insulation. I know I need wall insulation but the 2 x 6 and the 2 x 4 are confusing the hell out of me. All of the wall insulation seemed to be faced (I guess the ones with a brown paper side?) Going in I wanted to just get the insulation with nothing on either side for walls. Insert it and cut the sections where it meets the electrical outlets. I also wanted to know if the wires that run along my studs go in front or behind the insulation.

















homie


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

Insulation is sized by stud size and spacing i.e; 2x6- 16" is used for a wall built with 2x6 studs and spaced 16"on centre.This is important so you don't compress the insulation when you install it, which lowers the r value. The paper is a vapour barrier, it depends on where you live whether you need one or not. I like Roxul insulation myself but I think its hard to find in some parts of the U.S.


----------

